# Going back to work after accident



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Glad to hear you are doing better!

I burnt my hands in an Arc Flash incident about 13 years ago, nothing to the extent that you describe, but it was about 4 weeks before my hands were somewhat normal and ready to do stuff.

It sticks with you, and it should. It has made me nervous to work on things live, so I do what I am supposed to do and turn off the power. Use this memory and don't hesitate to walk away if someone wants you to do something live, also... Use your own example to teach others to stop being "Men".


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Thankfully I've had only minor accidents. Hope your healing and return
to work goes well.
P&L


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I was _blinded _for maybe 5 minutes by a 480Xformer, _worse _5 minutes since divorce court  didn't loose much work time, but it sure solidified my approach & respect to _*live work*_ :notworthy:~CS~:notworthy:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> I was _blinded _for maybe 5 minutes by a 480Xformer, _worse _5 minutes since divorce court  didn't loose much work time, but it sure solidified my approach & respect to _*live work*_ :notworthy:~CS~:notworthy:


Amazing how much of a flash those little control transformers put out.
It happened to me and I just thought I was totally blinded by it.
Drove home with a new commitment to primary fusing.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Long story short I was burned badly on my hands and face and have thermal burns to my left eye. It happened when I was grounding a 480v meter, luckily it only touched phase A, so it ended up being 277v . The exposed aluminum at tip of the wire itself touched the phase and yea it blew up, pretty bad , I went to hospital and now off work for a little bit, I just keep getting these little flashbacks of what happened and get real shook about it, I'm very thankful that what happened to me is all that happened in that accident. My question to you is has any of you gone through a bad accident where it took you a minute to get back to doing your job? I also want to say I'm just thankful for my life, never hold a grudge against any friends or loved ones because you never know.


I did that with the handle of a rachet. lots of heat and light but, not for as long as you for sure.
It makes you want to PPE up and not take any unnecessary risks. 
Not long after that, I worked in a nuke plant. It was like safety prison.
I dont want to go back for a long time.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think it's normal to be shaken up, it's a sign of intelligence to an extent. 

There are two bad ways to show how tough you are that come to mind: 

* working live when it isn't necessary and / or without the right PPE 
* not talking to someone about it if you're struggling with the aftereffects 

I don't really know how much "nerves" is too much. but do yourself and your coworkers a favor - if you need to get checked to see if you're affected by PTSD or something, go do it. Most of the time with this kind of thing, it seems like if you think you might need to, you need to.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

How does it work with my employer and supplying the right ppe? They don't even own the right suit to work on live stuff. I obv was not supplied the right ppe. Should I talk to someone about this?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Heavyduty5 said:


> How does it work with my employer and supplying the right ppe? They don't even own the right suit to work on live stuff. I obv was not supplied the right ppe. Should I talk to someone about this?


Union or not?

Union has a much better process to get this straightened out before hand, and to hopefully ensure you know your rights prior to doing the work.

Non-Union... You go to OSHA. 

If you were seriously injured, I am surprised they haven't opened a case on it.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Non union, they bought the ppe the day after my accident , I also don't think osha knows about my accident,


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Non union, they bought the ppe the day after my accident , I also don't think osha knows about my accident,


Up here once you head for the doctor, and they ask if it was work related, the paperwork gets started.. Sounds like that may not be the case in your neck of the woods..
Sounds like you have some phone calls to make and get some reporting in.. How long ago was it? I know they get a little upset here if we're over a day late in reporting..

Glad you are able to see what you are able to type.. Hope your healing is a speedy one.. As for the memory of it, that may fade in time, but (and not to sound like an a$$) I hope it stays to serve as a reminder for you of what an go wrong, and as a lesson for those you may teach to prevent it from happening to them... I know any incidents I've been in have..


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Non union, they bought the ppe the day after my accident , I also don't think osha knows about my accident,


First off I'm glad to hear that you are recovering well. 

Many years ago I was in a confined space explosion, 3rd degree burns. That's all I have to say about that.

Going back to work can be a little daunting, take the time you need. Above all else learn from this experience and share it with others.

If you were treated the hospital, or lost time from work, it must be reported to OSHA.
https://www.osha.gov/recordkeeping/index.html

PPE and training is required by the employer. It is the employers responsibility to implement and document an overall electrical safety program.

Ask yourself this. Why do you think they ran out the next day and bought an arc flash suit?


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Saw this happen years earlier in PulpMill...meter was left on Amps scale when he did a phase to phase 460 test without thinking . Anyway apart from always checking what range the meter is on.... iIve got into the habit of wearing nitrile gloves or even voltage gloves ...so i can grow order !


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Heavyduty5 said:


> How does it work with my employer and supplying the right ppe? They don't even own the right suit to work on live stuff. I obv was not supplied the right ppe. Should I talk to someone about this?


I would suggest you contact a worker's comp or workplace injury attorney to make sure you are at least fully compensated for your medical bills, time off from work and any disfigurement to your body. Also, discuss the longer term psychological ramifications as well as the lack of PPE.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Heavyduty5 said:


> How does it work with my employer and supplying the right ppe? They don't even own the right suit to work on live stuff. I obv was not supplied the right ppe. Should I talk to someone about this?


Yes. A lawyer.



Heavyduty5 said:


> Non union, they bought the ppe the day after my accident , I also don't think osha knows about my accident,


Even more reason to contact a lawyer.



NJ Contractor said:


> I would suggest you contact a worker's comp or workplace injury attorney to make sure you are at least fully compensated for your medical bills, time off from work and any disfigurement to your body. Also, discuss the longer term psychological ramifications as well as the lack of PPE.


Correct. The OP must think about his future. Hopefully he gets fully recovered. But sometimes people don't fully recover.
This is a workers comp injury and your employer should have already submitted the claim.
I would talk to a lawyer no matter. Your employer has one. So should you.


----------



## AU Facilities (Mar 25, 2015)

A couple of things.......

First I was burned when I slipped in a three phase panel many years ago, this was before the term "arc flash" even existed and the rules that go with them. 

I too was burned on my hand. 

Were you treated in an emergency room and/or was there a burn center involved? Burns are a very specialized area, If they are second degree or above you should be seen by a specialist, the skin when it grows back tightens the movement of the hand, as such my hand was determined to have a permanent 5% loss, even that little of a loss I was able to feel, in addition your hands will now be more sensitive to the cold and to the sun as far as sunburn. Did you get any rehab on the hand as it was healing?

As was said before by others you should have been covered by workers comp and should have a case number which will cover all of the hospital/doctors bills, if you don't have that number get it, because the hospital and doctors will want to be paid and if there not there coming after you for there money. 

I would contact a lawyer, It was your companies job to provide you with PPE, they are required to provide your everyday work clothing that is rated for the type of work (voltage) you do everyday. What will happen if you cant get yourself to do electrical work again, it happens to a lot of people.

Gary


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Heavyduty5,

In September 2016 , within 10-15 minutes of starting a reno job on
a single story commercial job , i was in attic (2x4 constructed prefabs)
and the one I was standing on split in half. Within seconds , I went 
down 10' to cement slab below..Left broken fibula , broken ankle and my
heel disintegrated not to mention the right side of my body from my
face to my right leg was totally bruised.
Two surgeries , Surgeon reset the leg , set the ankle and rebuilt me 
a new heal out of cadaver bone. I was laid up all fall & this winter..
I am just now able to get back to light duty type work..I've done panel
swaps , small service calls . I still cannot stand all day long yet.
I'm starting a resi reno Monday...
I understand where you're at with the hesitancy . I don't know for myself
how I'm going to work in attics again. My ankle is pinned and fused for
good , so I no longer have inversion.

If I may , your accident in front of the distribution panel needs to be
taken on ...you had an accident and I'll bet you're a capable electrician
soIMO , you are going to have to step up in front of another distribution
panel and go to work...just go slow , review your safety checks , methods
and proceed in a slow orderly fashion.

Note: I agree with the possibility of PTSD as mentioned above and if
you have not been cleared to return to work , I would definitely seek
this type of help first.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Non union, they bought the ppe the day after my accident , I also don't think osha knows about my accident,


Whoa..! This isn't sounding right at all!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Whoa..! This isn't sounding right at all!


Nope, it sounds like someone was trying to avoid a fine and law suit.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nope, it sounds like someone was trying to avoid a fine and law suit.


Yeah , the more I read the more I saw. This guy should ..
a) get a lawyer and reroute all his bills through BWC...he has 2
years to do this...
b) get caught up on medical treatment(s)
c) find a new employer , cause the one who he is working for
does not care about him , only CHOA (covering his own a**)


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

lighterup said:


> Heavyduty5,
> 
> In September 2016 , within 10-15 minutes of starting a reno job on
> a single story commercial job , i was in attic (2x4 constructed prefabs)
> ...


OUCH 

Glad your on the mend. My BIL broke his heel years ago... he's broken alot of bones, but said by far that was the most painful. Doc told him that our heels have the most nerve endings of any bone.

Maybe some of that fur on you helped 

Hope the back to work goes well for you :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Yeah , the more I read the more I saw. This guy should ..
> a) get a lawyer and reroute all his bills through BWC...he has 2
> years to do this...
> b) get caught up on medical treatment(s)
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

emtnut said:


> OUCH
> 
> Glad your on the mend. My BIL broke his heel years ago... he's broken alot of bones, but said by far that was the most painful. Doc told him that our heels have the most nerve endings of any bone.
> 
> ...


Worst pain I ever felt , but also , the worst accident I've had.
I broke my right ankle in 1987 and that injury and this one
aren't even in the same ballpark.

You are spot on. The nerve problems I am having are unreal.
The foot still feels alien to me...starting in early March the
surgeon took away by boot cast and ordered me to start 
intense walking , physical therapy cause atrophy was endangering
me to possibly losing the foot , so I said the heck with that and
have been forcing the issue ...walking ..getting back to work etc..


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

lighterup said:


> Worst pain I ever felt , but also , the worst accident I've had.
> I broke my right ankle in 1987 and that injury and this one
> aren't even in the same ballpark.
> 
> ...


Bad break @lighterup. Hope it gets better. 
P&L 
........I mean "bad break" figuratively, not as a bad pun.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Worst pain I ever felt , but also , the worst accident I've had.
> I broke my right ankle in 1987 and that injury and this one
> aren't even in the same ballpark.
> 
> ...


Man I feel bad for you bro, hope you can build the muscle back up. My sisters husband injured his foot and ankle when he fell through a roof as a fireman back in 1972 and he has had issues with it ever since.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

lighterup said:


> Worst pain I ever felt , but also , the worst accident I've had.
> I broke my right ankle in 1987 and that injury and this one
> aren't even in the same ballpark.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the physio ... sounds like you're in the right frame of mind to work thorough it.
Keep at it, and hope for a speedy recovery :thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Yeah , the more I read the more I saw. This guy should ..
> a) get a lawyer and reroute all his bills through BWC...he has 2
> years to do this...
> b) get caught up on medical treatment(s)
> ...


I made a small change to (c).


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

It's 2017. Arc flash isn some new phenomenon to hit the electrical industry. You employer is a day late and an dollar short with the flash suit. $100 says they just went out and purchased something with no idea what category it is even good for. 

Your company is supposed to have an electrical safety program and your people should be abiding by osha and nfpa70e rules. For this reason, I say make the report to osha, get a lawyer, and file a workmans Comp claim. I don't feel sorry for piece of sh!t companies like this. Next time could mean someone's life.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> I made a small change to (c).


 I'm sure your right on your edit. Whether or not his current
employer likes that he is going to seek legal council is really
about the employers attitude. I suspect that has already been 
exposed ( based on above reported actions by employer)
It is now about his documenting the accident and results of 
the extent of his injuries to protect his health and welfare 
moving into his future . I suggest he get the lawyer to handle 
BWC and all matters concerning the accident & injuries.
When it comes to alterations / damages of ones body & mind , 
it is possible that there will be more problems that manifest 
themselves down the road and his window of help needs to 
remain open.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> I'm sure your right on your edit. Whether or not his current
> employer likes that he is going to seek legal council is really
> about the employers attitude. I suspect that has already been
> exposed ( based on above reported actions by employer)
> ...


That's it in a nutshell. Ones prolonged health is far more important than having an employer mad at you.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's it in a nutshell. Ones prolonged health is far more important than having an employer mad at you.


Looking beyond the immediate is not the American way..... We are the "What's in it for me now" society, we are of course not alone, just leading the pack.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Looking beyond the immediate is not the American way..... We are the "What's in it for me now" society, we are of course not alone, just leading the pack.


When it comes to things like future health, retirement, and things of that nature being short sighted is a glitch that has to be over come. 

We aren't guaranteed a tomorrow but if it comes better to have prepared long beforehand, than to find yourself there broke and broken.


----------

